# 2015 International Chopin Competition



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Anyone following it? It's been a real treat to keep up with it in the last 2 weeks. The videos are on youtube and I suggest them! A friend and I are going through the various stages, not listening to everyone of course, but picking out certain players and seeing how they do. It's now down to 20 pianists.

Enjoy! This was today's players:


----------



## pentaquine (Mar 4, 2015)

It's LIVE on Youtube now! It's really great. I love technology.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

As much as I like Chopin, a competition with only his music is a little too much for me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

http://chopincompetition2015.com/competitors

Yo yo yo! The people I hoped/anticipated to make the Finals have made it! If there's a time to keep up with the Competition, it's now! Check out the performances as they start being posted online.


----------



## mountmccabe (May 1, 2013)

The final is on now, it continues tomorrow. Aimi Kobayashi just started in the third run through of the concerto in e. The fourth will be next. Tomorrow there will be five more performances of this concerto, plus one of the concerto in f.

I'm really impressed by the work of Jacek Kaspszyk and the Warsaw Philharmonic here.


----------

